# rhinestones on a screen print shirt



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a client that's wants rhinestone and a printed shirt. I did one and the srceen print melted off. What can I do?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The screen print melted??? How hig was your temp set and how long were you pressing? Most rhinestones can be adequately attached at around 350 degrees for 7 seconds (avg). Cover the entire design with a teflon sheet to prevent direct contact of the heat press to the screen printed design. Also, it is my understanding that rhinestones may not adhere to all types of ink, so it will be best if you are pressing the stones onto a direct portion of the shirt.

A little more info on exactly what you did may give someone a better chance to answer more directly.

Good luck


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I pressed it for 10 sec at 325 with a tefon cover. the print is flor. pink. the stones are going on the shirt not the print.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I just did 134 screen printed/rhinestone tshirts last night. I pressed mine at 330 for 12 secs.

Did you cover w/ kraft paper or teflon sheet? Maybe your ink was undercured. I had two where the ink on the back of the shirt melted onto the teflon cover on the bottom of the press and I think that is what the problem was with them...as they were from the beginning of the run. But heating them in the press should cure the ink.

And, yes, don't press stone directly onto plastisol as they won't stick after washing.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I used a teflon sheet. the print is very thick


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

If it is really thick and melting on the press...it probably wasn't cured all the way in the dryer.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have heat set rhinestones on designs that were screen printed with waterbased inks. They came out great. Waterbased ink absorbs into the fabric and plastisol inks sit on top of the fabric.


----------

